# Clemson/Seneca Group Rides?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey all,

My family and I will be moving to Seneca soon and I'm wondering if there is a local group (groups ?) that rides regularly. It seems as though the Clemson LBS has closed. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Bicycle Dealer in Clemson, SC - AOL Local Yellow Pages


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

There was an add on today's NBC broadcast (Channel 4 out of Greeneville) for an LBS in Anderson:

http://rideonbicycles.net/


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

*I go to Clemson and am on the Tri Team...*

Like I said, I go to Clemson and am on the Tri team. Yea, Clemson Cyclery closed up shop. There are a few good bike shops in Greenville... Carolina Tri and Ride On. I've only been to Carolina Tri once though, so I can't tell you anything about them. They did yell at me for touching their bikes and treated be like I've never seen a bike before. I was actually looking to get a new bike. It's a shame On On Tri closed their Greenville location. That's where I wound up buying my bike from. By far the best shop in Greenville. 

Also, a really fun ride goes out every Tuesday called TNR (Tuesday Night Ride). They start right off of main street in Pendelton. You can go slow or you can go really fast, it's up to you, there are people of every level. I've been only about 5 time because to class schedule though. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/29366550

The route is on of the best I've been on. Really cool when the sun starts setting. 

You may also have some luck looking up the president of thee Cycling Club at Clemson. They'll definitely have some routes/rides. There are always students that stay there over the summer too and send out e-mails seems like every day looking for someone to ride with.

You could also get into contact with the Triathlon Team's president, but we all have different coaches so though we try to have at least 1 or 2 team workouts, most times we all do our own thing.

If you want either of those contacts, message me and I'll help you out. I know that the Cycling Team is currently holding elections, but I'm sure anyone of last year's leaders could help you out too. 

Let me know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## ralph1968 (Dec 30, 2007)

Clemson cyclelry closed because of no people skills:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't want to say it. Haha. He was always helpful to me, but others seemed to think otherwise. In fairness though, like I said before, Carolina Tri wasn't very friendly and Ride On has given some very shawdy advice to teammates. I've had fix complete set-ups from them.


----------



## jbepics (Feb 12, 2014)

glad to say we now have a bikestreet usa!!:thumbsup:


----------

